# mpg oder avi in mp4 oder 3gp konvertiern



## The_MACman (21. Oktober 2004)

Halli Hallo,
und zwar habe ich mir ein neues Handy zu gelegt ! Dieses kann Videos abspielen aber leider nur in dem Format 3gp oder mp4!
Nun frage ich mich aber wie bekommen ich meine Videoschnipsel in eines dieser Formate ! Wisst ihr ein Programm ?!

Danke 
MAC


----------



## sPiTzBuB (21. Oktober 2004)

Geht ganz einfach mit PVAuthor.

mfg sPiTzBuB


----------

